# 6'5 Hasan and 5'8 Destiny. Brutal heightpill



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 7, 2021)

Heightpill destroyed me also brutal framemog but " HEIGHT DOESNT MATTER BOYOS"


----------



## Deleted member 13592 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hasan would cry on his knees if i met him irl


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 7, 2021)

ChinMaxxd said:


> Hasan would cry on his knees if i met him irl


Cope


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 7, 2021)

Destiny's gf is cute . Who cares if she fucks 50 guys at least she coming home to him at end of the night.


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 7, 2021)

Hasan is a fuckin' normie facially. Doesn't stand out at all but ofc his normie self is 6'4.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Destiny's gf is cute . Who cares if she fucks 50 guys at least she coming home to him at end of the night.






her boobs kinda bad tho


----------



## Haven (Oct 7, 2021)

ChinMaxxd said:


> Hasan would cry on his knees if i met him irl


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> View attachment 1355070
> her boobs kinda bad tho
> View attachment 1355073


50 men sucked on them did you expect her to have round perky tits like a prime jb?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> 50 men sucked on them did you expect her to have round perky tits like a prime jb?


damn 50?! Wtf is Destiny doing


----------



## delusionalretard (Oct 7, 2021)

@StrangerDanger


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> damn 50?! Wtf is Destiny doing


Communism


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Hasan is a fuckin' normie facially. Doesn't stand out at all but ofc his normie self is 6'4.


mogs the forum but gets called mid tier normie just lol


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Hasan is a fuckin' normie facially. Doesn't stand out at all but ofc his normie self is 6'4.


he’s not 4 psl lmao


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he’s not 4 psl lmao


isn't he turkish? He looks white passing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 7, 2021)

do you think hasan could beat conor or khabib in a street fight just based on size difference?


----------



## .👽. (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Hasan is a fuckin' normie facially. Doesn't stand out at all but ofc his normie self is 6'4.


no one called him GL


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 7, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> do you think hasan could beat conor or khabib in a street fight just based on size difference?


no, if you think so you're delusional


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 7, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> mogs the forum but gets called mid tier normie just lol


I mog him to oblivion as does others like forevergymcelling, Salludon, Amnesia etc.

Get off his dick 


turkproducer said:


> he’s not 4 psl lmao


Don't tag me curry


.👽. said:


> no one called him GL


No one had too for me to say what I said


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> no, if you think so you're delusional


i believe he need only like year of training to beat them
ok but what abotj guys like tj dillashaw or cody garbrand


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 7, 2021)

If destiny was latino, height wouldn't be a problem. 5'7 latino slayers mog 6'5 turkroaches to the wall and back


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

detiny is not 5'8 and hasan is 6'2-6'3


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I mog him to oblivion as does others like forevergymcelling, Salludon, Amnesia etc.
> 
> Get off his dick
> 
> ...


“curry” you’re a fuckin autismo 

american education


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Cope thread. 5'9 stallone would mog hasan (like he did mog 6'4 dolph in rocky)


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> isn't he turkish? He looks white passing tbh


yes he is, you can tell from the eyes easy


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I mog him to oblivion as does others like forevergymcelling, Salludon, Amnesia etc.


Jfl at you putting yourself in the same line as amnesia and salludon.
You are a black, brown eyed coping subhuman you don’t mog shit


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 7, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> i believe he need only like year of training to beat them
> ok but what abotj guys like tj dillashaw or cody garbrand


Idk, Mike Tyson could train mma and become champion. Hasan doesn't practice mma as far as I know, and hes not a genetic freak like top guys in combat sports.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Idk, Mike Tyson could train mma and become champion. Hasan doesn't practice mma as far as I know, and hes not a genetic freak like top guys in combat sports.


im talking like street fight
what the fuck 5 6 guys like tj dilllashaw with elite fighting skills could do against giant like hasan
and i doubt conor or khabib neither could do shit


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Hasan is a fuckin' normie facially. Doesn't stand out at all but ofc his normie self is 6'4.


I don’t know why he’s so hyped up among people (on psl/lookism community). Just proves heightpill is real since people take him for some gigachad which he is not. His face isn’t that special


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 7, 2021)

starij virgin kak dumaesh hasan bi otpizdil konora ili khabiba? 


OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1355090


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 7, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> im talking like street fight
> what the fuck 5 6 guys like tj dilllashaw with elite fighting skills could do against giant like hasan
> and i doubt conor or khabib neither could do shit


Conor is like 5'9 and 180,Khabib is like 190 I think. TJ Dillashaw is way smaller than them so it would be easier for Hasan. Still, skill>size generally.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> View attachment 1355053
> Heightpill destroyed me also brutal framemog but " HEIGHT DOESNT MATTER BOYOS"


Anyways, destiny looks like a twink fag compared to Hasan.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> starij virgin kak dumaesh hasan bi otpizdil konora ili khabiba?


chestno ne znayu, ya mnogo raz videl kak nizkie cheli pizdili visokih palochnikov. no hasan viglyadit silnim i shirokim poetomu skoree vsego da


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Anyways, destiny looks like a twink fag compared to Hasan.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> chestno ne znayu, ya mnogo raz videl kak nizkie cheli pizdili visokih palochnikov. no hasan viglyadit silnim i shirokim poetomu skoree vsego da


dlja nas malishei zhisnj dazhe ne nachinalasj, mi mozhem vsju zhisnj v zale hujaritj no pridjot chad hasan ustavshij posle togo kak ebal natashku i otpizdit nas odnoj levoj. gde verjovka


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 1355094


dadbod halo


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 1355094







@Thompsonz


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1355095
> 
> @Thompsonz


----------



## lutte (Oct 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> 50 men


more like 500


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 7, 2021)

lutte said:


> more like 500


Girls dont add abduls and Jamals into body count.


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> “curry” you’re a fuckin autismo
> 
> american education


Curry rage


----------



## metagross (Oct 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> View attachment 1355053
> Heightpill destroyed me also brutal framemog but " HEIGHT DOESNT MATTER BOYOS"


I know for a fact that Destiny isn't 5'8. He's like 5'5. 
I am pretty sure about this. There has been a huge thread about it in the past on 4chan.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 7, 2021)

destiny isn't 5'8 he frauds 5'8 like joe rogan but is 5'5, joe rogan does the same shit.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Curry rage


ironically youll always be closer to a “curry” than me

from skin tone, to features etc etc

but cope as you will. you’re always barking and angry asf, wonder why


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he’s not 4 psl lmao


if he is 4 psl its over for many men

imo chaddamlite facially, but gigachad tier height, frame. which makes him gigachad IRL, face is already good but his height and frame elevate him to peak smv


----------



## metagross (Oct 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> destiny isn't 5'8 he frauds 5'8 like joe rogan but is 5'5, joe rogan does the same shit.


He's very tiny. He definitely frauds. I just don't remember his real height. I think it was somewhere between 5'3 - 5'5. 
Definitely not 5'8.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> if he is 4 psl its over for many men
> 
> imo chaddamlite facially, but gigachad tier height, frame. which makes him gigachad IRL, face is already good but his height and frame elevate him to peak smv


I think 5.75 psl is fair 

above htn easy, maybe not full chadlite but it’s easy to see that a lot of his appeal comes from being big


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> I think 5.75 psl is fair
> 
> above htn easy, maybe not full chadlite but it’s easy to see that a lot of his appeal comes from being big
> 
> View attachment 1355192


5.75psl is chaddam basically, 

His psl isn't high but his smv rivals gandy


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 5.75psl is chaddam basically,
> 
> His psl isn't high but his smv rivals gandy


nah bro he gets mogged by young gandy 

but yea he’s a mogger


----------



## abeilletoimême (Oct 7, 2021)

JFL at people saying Hasan is a normie facially


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> nah bro he gets mogged by young gandy
> 
> but yea he’s a mogger


obv he gets mogged by young gandy
but he is definitely a rival

hasan mogs nick bateman ngl, he is better facially than squintman. Taller and way way wider frame
hasan has insane bidel 23inch

sure he isnt muh white or w/e the fuck but his smv is extremely high cus of *height and frame *


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 7, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> no, if you think so you're delusional


Is that really unreasonable? Hasan probably has 0 skill but he is a powerhouse, look at his frame


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hassan is a Chad irl 
Psl wise he’s 5..75


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I mog him to oblivion


keep coping retard


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> obv he gets mogged by young gandy
> but he is definitely a rival
> 
> hasan mogs nick bateman ngl, he is better facially than squintman. Taller and way way wider frame
> ...


Brutal size pill

Hasan is white tho tbh, or at least whitepassing. brutal ethnic name falio tho

there are defo turks who look more ethnic than him jfl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Brutal size pill
> 
> Hasan is white tho tbh, or at least whitepassing. brutal ethnic name falio tho
> 
> there are defo turks who look more ethnic than him jfl


Yea he is white passing
but that name makes him ethnic 
so i consider him ethnic

who cares though he can be named mohammad but he would slay still
6'4, good face, huge ass frame


this guy could be named Rajesh 
but he'd slay




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Yea he is white passing
> but that name makes him ethnic
> so i consider him ethnic
> 
> ...


Typical arab groomaxxed slayer 

he needs to lose bloat tho jheez

and yea hasan is ethnic asf name if he was 5’6 and brown, no girl would want him


----------



## lebanegro (Oct 7, 2021)

if you think he's a normie your brain has been poisoned by PSL. real life isn't graded on supermodel standards. he's a privileged twit with 0 talent and an insufferable personality. you don't get as far in life as he is with 0 redeeming qualities without being gl. if he wasn't chad he'd be getting 30 viewers

and this is coming from a former leftist. I used to watch TYT pretty often and whenever he would go on he would come across as the biggest unlikable sperg on the planet. I was happy he left for twitch but now he's raking in 300k a month despite 0 entertainment value jfl


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Hasan is a fuckin' normie facially. Doesn't stand out at all but ofc his normie self is 6'4.


Not even close to being a normie.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hasan has 6 psl face no debat here


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 30, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1355095
> 
> @Thompsonz


turbomanlets when they go to thailand be like


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 30, 2021)

Destiny isn't 5'8 lol. He's like 5'5 tops, very tiny. Everyone who has seen him IRL says the same.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 30, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Destiny isn't 5'8 lol. He's like 5'5 tops, very tiny. Everyone who has seen him IRL says the same.


Nah he's 5'8 I've seen him with other guys who are 5'8 in pictures and look same level


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 30, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Nah he's 5'8 I've seen him with other guys who are 5'8 in pictures and look same level


I don't believe it. 5'8 is in the normal height range. If you look up Destiny's body pics (he has at least one shirtless pic on the web) he has the distinctive dwarf proportions, including the extremely narrow shoulders that are narrower than his hips.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 30, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> I don't believe it. 5'8 is in the normal height range. If you look up Destiny's body pics (he has at least one shirtless pic on the web) he has the distinctive dwarf proportions, including the extremely narrow shoulders that are narrower than his hips.


Probably 5'6 no shoes


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> destiny isn't 5'8 he frauds 5'8 like joe rogan but is 5'5, joe rogan does the same shit.








Joe Rogan Height - How tall


Joe Rogan height is 5ft 7 or 170.2 cm tall. Discover more Celebrity Heights and Vote on how tall you think any Celebrity is!



www.celebheights.com




Nah he's 5'7


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 30, 2021)

yeah


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 30, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Probably 5'6 no shoes


I think he's like 5'3


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 31, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> tI think he's like 5'3


This guy is 5'3 so probably not


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 31, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> This guy is 5'3 so probably not



Looks the exact same as the first pic in this thread


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 31, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Looks the exact same as the first pic in this thread


The pic that I posted was morphed actually. This is the real one I found


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 31, 2021)

Brootal


----------

